# 15x8 +12 Diamond Racing wheels on an mk3 jetta



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

resolved. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Si Trav at 9:19 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone please i kinda need to know right away......


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

Dont know if those will clear your brakes or not. Those have a really high offset. Isn't mkiii offset usually 35-38? 12 might not work.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone else.........


----------



## SweetSandMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hate to burst your bubble...but no...not a chance...especially if you've got a big brake kit.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (SweetSandMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetSandMan* »_Hate to burst your bubble...but no...not a chance...especially if you've got a big brake kit.

yea i looked it over and its not happening. oh well better knowing now than after i purchased them. thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

